
A Third of Americans Use Ride-Hail. Uber and Lyft Need More - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/uber-lyft-ride-hail-stats-pew-research/
======
bcaulfield
These services make business travel so much easier. I sometimes wonder,
though, if they'll be a distant, fond memory, given they still haven't found a
sustainable business model.

